# What To Do With Extra Garden Vegetables



## Gary1 (Jul 21, 2009)

We would like to invite your readers to visit 

www.AmpleHarvest.org 

to learn about a nationwide campaign to diminish hunger in America by enabling backyard gardeners to share their crops with neighborhood food pantries.

They can help both by encouraging local food pantries to register as well as encouraging gardeners to use the site to help find local food pantries (see /www.ampleharvest.org/InformingTheGardener.php).

Please contact [email protected] for additional information.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Thank you for the information about AmpleHarvest.org. We appreciate what you are doing at Ample Harvest, as it provides a wonderful avenue for gardeners to help out those that are not as fortunate. I will continue to encourage the use of AmpleHarvest. org here online, and throughout my community.

Tee


----------

